# Lavender daisy halter contest



## Connie P (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello!

Welcome to our lavender daisy halter contest! It is very fun and very simple. For every 5.00 donation we will place your name in the hat for a chance to win this beautiful halter! It's that easy! The contest runs from today April 1st, 2013 until Friday April 5th, 2013 at 8 p.m.

Hope you will join us in the fun!

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/home/paypaldonate


----------

